# camping card international



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Confused from Kent here.

Is the camping card international a must have or useful in France?


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

useful, saves time checking in and you get discounts in many places.




 mark.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Not a must have - but useful. Many sites will accept it in lieu of your passport, and some give a discount.

Rick


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yupp makes checking in dead easy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In addition to all the above it also gives you third party insurance. Well worth the small charge they make for it.

G


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep, agreed just got mine.
I'd rather keep my own passport secure.

Brian


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all what is the best way of getting hold of one of these cards!!!!

Bernie :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bernies said:


> Hi all what is the best way of getting hold of one of these cards!!!!
> Bernie :lol:


You can get them direct or via the CC or C&CC or via the RAC.

Do a google for each of these organisations to see which is best price -they do all vary slightly. Last but one we had was from the RAC and I sent off a form and they filled in the card and laminated it. This time it was from either CC or C&CC and I filled in the form online, they sent the blank card and I wrote all our details in the tiny space available !

G


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My last 3 came via the caravan club.

Simple phone call with a credit card and it was sorted.


----------



## 103749 (Apr 4, 2007)

*CCI*

We are Americans from the US and got the CCI at the last minute thru CAA in Toronto. I am sure glad we got it. It worked out well with check in and discounts. The campground guide is also nice. I wouldn't make another trip in Europe without it. We were in Germany, Netherlands, Belgium France, Spain, Italy, Austria and Switzerland and it was useful in every country. We only had to surrender our passports once in Italy.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

A must have because in most cases you do not have to leave your passort with anyone, therefore you have it in a safe and secure place.

Bob


----------

